# [ZSH] completion orpheline cherche gentil parents

## Bapt

Ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu par ici.

faisant le tour de mes comptes d'hébergement je m'apperçois  que j'héberge toujours zsh-completion pour gentoo http://gzc.tuxfamily.org Je compte supprimer mon compte tuxfamily et donc je cherche a savoir si des gens veulent récupérer zsh-completion pour lui donner une nouvelle maison avant qu'il ne disparaisse.

(pour ceux qui ne le savent pas ce sont les fonctions de completions pour les outils gentoo)

A votre bon coeur.

posté ici aussi : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836367.html

----------

## babykart

Hello,

a priori, c'est jouable de mon côté...

pourrais-tu me donner des précisions sur les besoins en pm...

----------

## geekounet

Le projet est supprimé de Tuxfamily, il y a une copie ici : http://git.etoilebsd.net/completion/. Il te suffit de cloner le dépot Git, et continuer le projet comme bon te semble.  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Désolé j'ai été un peu rapide en besogne  :Smile:  j'ai pas activer le suivit lorsqu'une réponse est posté.

N'hésite pas a me mailer si tu veux plus d'infos là ou si tu as un pb avec.

----------

